# Congrats to OZ



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

This may be old news?

But I just opened up my issue of TF&G and there is a full page add of Penn reels and who is the poster boy? None other that Gulf Coast Fishing Message Boarder Eric Ozolins with his Mako Shark.

Cangrats Oz, I hope you atleast got a couple of 16/0s out of the deal if not a lot more.


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

*gracias*

Thanks Steve, can't wait to get the issue and check it out for myself.


----------



## Killntime (Jun 9, 2004)

And which issue is that? June or July or August?


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Ozzie is a rock star now, sweet. 

I think they should give him a 4WD truck instead, LOL.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Its the August issue


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

hahaha, right on Curmit. Congrats Buddy.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Sweet!

Is the ad going to be in any other magazines that you know of?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

"You da man" OZ!


----------



## whopperstopper (May 21, 2004)

Way to go OZ... Big Congrats! Does this mean you are sponsored now?


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

*Here It Is!!!*

here ya go for those who havent seen it

quite an accomplishment :cheers:


----------



## whopperstopper (May 21, 2004)

the link doesnt work... that is a yahoo mail link


----------



## Henry R. (May 24, 2004)

*Texas Fish and Game*

*Congrats OZ. *

*That awsome catch deserves that and more. *

*Henry R.*


----------



## love2fish (May 22, 2004)

Just got the issue today and opened it right to the page...what a surprise! Congrats, man!


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Oz, you suck.....LOL

Congrats man....again...congrats...


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

oh my bad, go to corpusfishing.com message board look for :"seen oz in tx fish & game"


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Awesome!*



Dolphin Girl said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Is the ad going to be in any other magazines that you know of?


Congrats Oz!

If it were a Penn/FP with the 'kinda "Visual-monial" gig they've been doing, I would supsect it to eventually be run on a national level, as it seems they rotate their current library of FP creative.

I hope I can get my hands on a copy.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

*Sweet*

That's a great ad. Hope it goes national!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Awesome Ad. Everytime I see that shot I think how in the hell did they release that fish. Congrats again!!!


----------

